

Building static sites in Clojure with Stasis - cjohansen
http://cjohansen.no/building-static-sites-in-clojure-with-stasis

======
dmix
This is great. I like that it includes code highlighting in the example. You
know your audience :)

I have a rails app for my blog and I've been looking to move over to a static
site recently. This would be a great excuse to use Clojure, which I rarely get
to do.

------
RyanZAG
> Building static sites in Clojure

> Unlike pretty much every other static site generator, though, it is not an
> "opinionated framework",

?

Stuff like the link checker seem really useful though.

~~~
augustl
I've only used middleman, but it's definitely a inversion of control
framework. Your code will somehow magically get invoked, and there's a lot of
stuff going on under the hood. In statis, you create your own plain Ring app
and invoke some functions, so it's more clear what happens where and why.

